# Need New Motor



## JPigg55 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well the old SB 9 took a crap on me today. Turning a piece of 1" aluminum round and smoke started billowing out of the headstock. Opened the undercabinet door and so full of white smoke I couldn't see a thing.
Anyway, thinking of ordering a new one from Grizzly unless someone knows a cheaper/better place to order one. Ordered new motor for my mill from them and very happy with it.
Didn't have a flashlight with me, but think it's a standard 1/2 HP 1725 rpm motor. Will have to pull it out to be sure.
Any thought on upping motor to 3/4 HP ? I don't think it's necessary, but wondered if anyone had and preferred the larger motor.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2015)

i don't think 3/4 hp is unreasonable for a 9" lathe, 
my SB11 has a 3/4 hp motor as the stock powerplant, if it weren't for wanting to keep the original powerplant, i'd go bigger myself
if you were to search Ebay for a 56 frame 3/4 hp motor you will come up with lots of hits
the 1725 rpm is nominal.
some manufacturers will have it listed as 1750, 1740, 1725... etc, 
but all would be considered as direct replacement even though there may be a 30 rpm difference between motors.
the 56 frame is loosely considered a universal mount motor, it will take the place of many old/obsolete motor frames


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 11, 2015)

The original 1947 1/2hp motor on my lil 10inch Powermatic/Logan took a dive several months ago.
Fumbled through the extra motor stash and found another. 
Amazing thing is that the new motor took care of the vibration problem that I've been grumbling about as long as I've had her.
I always figured it was the headstock or an off balance pulley. Never bothered me unless on high speeds.

Good luck. You might also check CL etc. You might find a nearly free one.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 11, 2015)

If it was mine I'd go bigger more horsepower is always good. The motor size isn't much different. Plus you have the room  go for the 3/4 hp or even 1 hp , it will make some of your cuts easier to make.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, always heard good things here about Grizzly and service so went ahead and ordered a new motor from them today.
I did decide to go with a power upgrade and ordered the 3/4 HP TEFC series B motor.


----------



## mzayd3 (Sep 12, 2015)

I think you'll be happy with grizzly.  I put one from them one my Rockwell wood lathe.  It's served me well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 15, 2015)

If I am not mistaken most of those cone drive lathes got a minor refit of the base but were designed to run from a common shaft power in an industrial setting.  That being said,,, any cone drive lathe sharing design with the older belt drive bretheren were designed to be whatever HP the shaft was.  Usually that was a lot.  If I am wrong on this, someone correct.  I am referring to the 13 inch cone drive I have, but it's a 1923 true belt drive that has an aftermarket motor setup to replace the overhead shaft.  Those shafts were in the 10s or 100s of horsepower I would figure since it was shared power, but if you were the only one running off the belt at that point you have all the power.  I assume the machines were built with that in mind.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 16, 2015)

Keith Foor said:


> .........  Those shafts were in the 10s or 100s of horsepower I would figure since it was shared power, but if you were the only one running off the belt at that point you have all the power.  I assume the machines were built with that in mind.



Yeah, lots of power until you got hung up into something and the flat belt would slip right off the pulley.  Most were notorious for doing this.  Belt / pulley/sheave alignment was a constant battle in some shops with over head shafting in the "rafters".


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, I might have been hasty,  I bought some HHS blanks today to try my hand at hand grinding them... Gonna need to practice that a bit.. But I did produce some usable stuff.  So I tried to see what the south bend would do.  I am running a 2 HP motor through a belt reduction above the lathe about 25 inches.  Dropped it in low so to speak and was taking .25 cuts from mild steel bar.  So the old girl will cut if pushed.  I tried to go harder and was stalling the spindle and slipping the belt so yes, there is a limit to the madness but taking a half diameter cut on bar stock on a 100 year old lathe without chatter is a sight to see. 
Moral of this is put to power to her.  I am betting she can more than take it.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, new motor and pulley went in today. What a PITA to mount in an underdrive cabinet !!!
Still need to finish wiring. Old motor had 4 wires, the new one from Grizzly has 6.
Has a Cutler-Hammer reversing switch with 4 wires coming from it, 2 Blue and 2 Red. So will have to pull out switch and figure which wire goes where and then figure out how to connect to the 6 wires in the motor.
I think it was easier when I re-wired and replaced my mill motor. It was wired for 220 and drum switch, was a little easier to figure out.


----------

